# Westallgäu - die besten Trails



## strohistyle (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte man etwas Konstruktives (statt nur Fragen zu stellen) beitragen. Wie wärs mit ner Liste schöner Trails/MTB-Touren im Westallgäu. Für den Osten gibt es ja bereits den Moser. 

Das kann ich empfehlen:
- Argenrundwanderweg (Nr.10): beginnt bei Neuravensburg - Start entweder an der Burg oder am Parkplatz unterhalb der Autobahn
- Leiblachwanderweg (Nr.61): beginnt bei Hergensweiler - fahrbar bis Lochau (später Asphalt)
- Trail um Lindenberg: beginnt beim Krankenhaus
- Trail runter nach Hölzlers: Einstieg hinter dem Feriendorf oberhalb von Scheidegg
- großes Gebiet am Pfänder:
     - schöne Auffahrten: 
             * alte Eichenberger Str: Start bei Hofen
             * am Grat entlang: Rhombergstein - Gasthof Seibl - Hotel Haggen ...
             * zahlreiche Varianten über die Fluh
             * Ruggburgstraße: über Eichenberg, dann hoch zum Käseweg
             * über Andreute: Start in Berg
             * Höhenweg über Möggers
     - schöne Abfahrten:
             * von der Trögerhöhe Richtung Bromatsreute, Schirpfentobel
             * Wurzelweg entlang am Kanzelfelsen
             * nach dem Walsderstadl rechts ab !!!!!!!!!!
             * über die Altreuterkapelle
             * Gschliefweg
             * nach der Schranke bei der Abfahrt Richtung Fluh rechts            ab in der Kehre
             * am Hirschberg links haltend Richtung Birkenberg
- Höhenwanderweg bei Sulzberg-Stockreute
- Hausbachklamm nach Weiler
- bei Isny:
            * Schwarzer Grat
            * Sonneneck: wunderschöner langer Trail am Grat entlang
            * Hauchenberg: schöner Trail am Grat entlang, schöne Abfahrten     Richtung Missen und über die Waldkapelle, auch gut Richtung               Stoffelberg
            * zwei schöne Trails an der Riedholzer Kugel

So das wars vorerst, ihr dürft ergänzen, nachfragen etc.   

Grüße strohistyle


----------



## onkel_willi (30. Oktober 2004)

hi,

paar von denen sachen bin ich auch schon gefahren. sind wirklich paar nette sachen dabei am pfänder und am schwarzen grat...

da hab ich schon mal paar nette anregungen fürs nächste jahr, danke!

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strohistyle (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
@mtb-guide: 
Für den Pfänder und einen Teil des Westallgäus gibts eine tolle Karte: 1:25000 - Seegerkarte - Titel: "Westallgäu - Pfänder - Bodensee". Diese Karte deckt das Viereck Achberg - Ellhofen - Sulzberg - Bregenz ab.

Für den Bereich Isny gibts zum einen die Kompasskarte "Isny - Wangen", leider aber mit 1.50000 und deshalb nur zur Überischt sinnvoll. Besser: Topografische Karten mit 1:25000 (Bayerisches Landesvermessungsamt München), die Nummern 8326 (Isny im Allgäu Süd - enthält Schwarzer Grat, Sonneneck, Teil vom Hauchenberg), 8426 (Oberstaufen - Riedholzer Kugel), 8327 (Buchenberg - Restlicher Teil Hauchenberg). Allerdings sind diese Karten trotz gutem Maßstab trotzdem verbesserungswürdig.

Für den Bereich "Schwarzer Grat" braucht man auf jeden Fall eine gute Karte. In diesem Gebiet geht es so schnell, dass man sich nach einer Abfahrt in einem anderen Seitental als gewollt befindet.

Mir fiel noch ein Tipp ein: Tobelbachklamm bei Weiler-Simmerberg: geht bis nach Röthenbach 
Und noch was - unbedingt fahren: Jägersteig am Hauchenberg !!!!


----------



## scooter_werner (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin jetzt schon 2x die Westallgäu Rundfahrt mitgefahren, die immer so Mitte Mai stattfindet und von Weiler losgeht. Das sind auch ein paar nette Trails dabei, die ich aber selber wohl nimmer finden würde.

Wahrscheinlich steht ein Teil schon in obiger Liste.

Wie wär's, wenn die Locals hier mal ein, zwei schöne Touren in den Tour- und Spotguide stellen täten. Ja, ich weiß das ist Arbeit , aber ihr wißt ja: jeden Tag ein gute Tat   .

Werner

P.S. ich hab meinen Teil der Arbeit schon erledigt: die Tour "Highlights im Kemptener Westen" steht schon im Guide.  Und wenn ich genug Material (sprich Trails) zusammen habe, folgt nochmal eine. 

P.P.S. Hey, wir könnten ja mal nen "Trailguide-Austausch" veranstalten, d.h. meine Bike Kumpels und ich führen Euch auf unsere Haus-Trails und umgekehrt. Sollten wir für nächste Saison unbedingt ins Auge fassen, oder?


----------



## strohistyle (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi
@scooterwerner
Wo kann ich den Tour- und Spotguide finden?
Kannst du einen Link von deiner Tour "Highlights im Kemptener Westen" reinsetzen?   

Das mit ein, zwei schönen Touren reinsetzen, wäre vermutlich kein Problem. Mal sehen, wann die Zeit dazu da ist.
Tourguide-Austausch auch keine schlechte Idee - besser wie die Locals kennt sich meist keiner aus.
Gruesse


----------



## scooter_werner (30. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt musste ich doch gleich mal schauen seit wann Du dabei bist   - scroll mal die Seite ganz nach oben.......na siehst Du's?   

Nicht???? Also gut: klick 

Bitte - Gern geschehen!


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (30. Oktober 2004)

strohistyle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> @scooterwerner
> ...
> Tourguide-Austausch auch keine schlechte Idee - besser wie die Locals kennt sich meist keiner aus.
> Gruesse



Stimmt, habe seinen Bericht auch gelesen und geglaubt ich sei ein Local, aber bei einigen Passagen blick ich's dann auch nicht mehr.
Wenn Werner was organisiert, müsst ihr mir Bescheid geben. Ich will da auch mit. 
...Am Tourguide habe ich mich auch schon beteiligt 
He Werner, sollen wir die Tour auf meiner Seite einbauen ?


----------



## scooter_werner (30. Oktober 2004)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> He Werner, sollen wir die Tour auf meiner Seite einbauen ?



Von mir aus gern, aber dann sollte man wahrscheinlich noch ne ordentliche Bestandsaufnahme mit km-Angaben machen. Und von manchen Stellen ein Kartenausschnitt oder Foto. War mir bisher einfach zuviel Arbeit. Deshalb ist's vllt. auch manchmal nicht ganz einfach bloß mit der Beschreibung den Weg zu finden.

P.S. Bin eigentlich auch kein Kemptener Local, wohne erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren hier - vorher Memmingen, da kenne ich mich noch besser aus, aber da gibt's nicht so viele Berge. Habe aber einen Kumpel kennengelernt, der mir hier vieles gezeigt hat.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (30. Oktober 2004)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus gern, aber dann sollte man wahrscheinlich noch ne ordentliche Bestandsaufnahme mit km-Angaben machen. Und von manchen Stellen ein Kartenausschnitt oder Foto. ....



OK, wann ?? 
Natürlich mit strohistyle (und nimmersatt, wenn er das liest). 
Wenn ich das Ding bis dahin begriffen habe,   sogar mit GPS Daten.


----------



## scooter_werner (31. Oktober 2004)

Von mir aus gerne noch dieses Jahr, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

So, ich hab mir jetzt noch die Arbeit gemacht, ein paar Karten zur Tour in mein Album einzustellen. Damit dürfte die Orientierung zusammen mit der Beschreibung jetzt klappen!

Die Detailkarten hab ich leider nicht für die ganze Tour gehabt. Aber der Teil der fehlt (Änger, Schwarzer Grat) ist eh nicht so schwer zu finden. Der Prolog ist bei den Detailkarten auch nicht dabei, den reiche ich aber noch nach.


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2004)

habe mal in Tettnang gewohnt und kenn einiges von dem beschriebenen. Unter welcher Autobahnbrücke ist eigentlich der Dirtpark der ???-Brüder?

Ich kenne nur die feinen Argentrails unter der Hängebrücke bis zu den Trails in Laimnau am Kreuz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strohistyle (1. November 2004)

@scooterwerner: vielen dank für den link. na jetzt ist alles klar.   

@carsten: der park der tschugg-brüder befindet sich an der nieratzer brücke. die liegt südlich der autobahnausfahrt wangen west. du erreichst den park von nieratz kommend, wenn du richtung oberau fährst. dann fährst du unterhalb der autobahn durch und über eine kleine brücke (nieratzer brücke) über dei Argen. nach der brücke sofort rechts und auf dem weg bleiben. dann steuerst du direkt drauf zu. im sommer könntest du dort das biken mit baden in der argen und grillen verbinden.

by the way: die erste Tour ist vorerst grob in bearbeitung. verlauf: großholzleute bei isny - sonneneck - hauchenberg - riedholzer kugel - großholzleute


----------



## Madze (1. November 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal in Tettnang gewohnt und kenn einiges von dem beschriebenen. Unter welcher Autobahnbrücke ist eigentlich der Dirtpark der ???-Brüder?
> 
> Ich kenne nur die feinen Argentrails unter der Hängebrücke bis zu den Trails in Laimnau am Kreuz...



Das ist unter der Argenbrücke bei der Ausfahrt Wangen Süd, übrigens für alle
frei zugänglich und superbeliebt bei den Kids.
Von dort aus Richtung Norden an der Autobahn entlang nach Argenbühl bzw. Kisslegg sind die Trails fast noch besser als Argenabwärts nach Laimnau.
Auch direkt um Wangen massenhaft Wege, trails, und Steilabfahrten.


----------



## kamikater (1. November 2004)

@scooterwerner
Echt gut beschrieben die Tour. Obwohl ich viel in dieser Gegend fahre, den Kalbsang-Tobel kenn ich auch noch nicht!
Wenn Du am Blender beim Sendeturm hinten rum den schmalen Weg zu einem Weidegatter fährst und dann weiter bis zu einer Wiese und dort den Trampelpfad links und dann rechts weiter Ri. Haus am Blender kommst du zu einem netten Trail, der ganz in der Nähe des von dir beschriebenen Abzweiges zu dem Weg nach Notzen rauskommt. Unbedingt ausprobieren!

Gruß Kamikater


----------



## Madze (1. November 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal in Tettnang gewohnt und kenn einiges von dem beschriebenen. Unter welcher Autobahnbrücke ist eigentlich der Dirtpark der ???-Brüder?
> 
> Ich kenne nur die feinen Argentrails unter der Hängebrücke bis zu den Trails in Laimnau am Kreuz...



Das Gelände vom Tschugg ist unter der Argenbrücke bei der Ausfahrt Wangen Süd, übrigens für alle frei zugänglich und superbeliebt bei den Kids.
Von dort aus Richtung Norden an der Autobahn entlang nach Argenbühl bzw. Kisslegg sind die Trails fast noch besser als Argenabwärts nach Laimnau.
Auch direkt um Wangen massenhaft Wege, trails, und Steilabfahrten.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (1. November 2004)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus gerne noch dieses Jahr, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> So, ich hab mir jetzt noch die Arbeit gemacht, ein paar Karten zur Tour in mein Album einzustellen. Damit dürfte die Orientierung zusammen mit der Beschreibung jetzt klappen!
> 
> Die Detailkarten hab ich leider nicht für die ganze Tour gehabt. Aber der Teil der fehlt (Änger, Schwarzer Grat) ist eh nicht so schwer zu finden. Der Prolog ist bei den Detailkarten auch nicht dabei, den reiche ich aber noch nach.


´

Danke für die Arbeit. Jetzt blick's ich es ein wenig. Sieht toll aus! Sollte was gehen melde ich mich per PM, OK?


----------



## scooter_werner (2. November 2004)

War gestern kurz fahren bis mich der Regen heim getrieben hat.   

Hab ein paar Fotos gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass die Trails bei Nässe nicht so viel Spass machen, weil die Wurzeln verdammt glitschig sind.   Zudem war einer der schönsten Trails auch noch wegen Baumfällarbeiten unbefahrbar.    Also momentan keine gute Option.

Wie sieht's im Westen aus? Eher wurzelig oder Schotter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (2. November 2004)

@Scooter Werner

Hallo, aus welchen Karten sind denn die Detailfotos? Die scheinen mir recht gut zu sein. Wo gibts die??

Gruß Kamikater


----------



## scooter_werner (2. November 2004)

Topographische Karte 1:25 000 vom Landesvermessungsamt. Gibt's in der Buchhandlung.


----------



## strohistyle (6. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mit folgender Beschreibung etwas anfangen. Habe mich heute mal hingesetzt und aus dem Kopf heraus versucht, eine schöne Tour zusammenzustellen.

Besonderheiten der Tour: 
·	herrlicher Singletrail entlang des Sonnenecks; ca. 7 km 
·	schöner Singletrail am Hauchenberg entlang; ca. 3 km
·	Aussicht am Hauchenberg Richtung Allgäuer Alpen
·	Trailabfahrt am Hauchenberg
·	Singletrailabfahrt an der Riedholzer Kugel; ca. 1,5 km

Eckdaten:
·	Ca. 1400 hm
·	Ca. 45 km
·	Start und Ende in Großholzleute

Beschreibung:
Start in Großholzleute am Ortsausgang Richtung Kempten auf dem großen Parkplatz  Straße queren und auf der Gegenseite auf dem Radweg an der Argen argenaufwärts fahren  man fährt unter einer Unterführung durch und fährt dann auf die Straße Richtung Wengen  den Radweg an der Straße benützend kommt nach ca. 1 km (ab Straßenkreuzung) ein Schild Altrauchburg; man fährt rechts asphaltiert den Berg hinauf  an einer Kreuzung geht diese asphaltierte Straße in einen Schotterweg über; dort geradeaus halten, nicht links; leicht bergab, fast eben  man kommt an der Altrauchburg raus (gute Einkehrmöglichkeit!); Kreuzung mit vielen Abzweigen: im Gegenuhrzeigersinn: rechts gehts bergab, dann kommt der Abzweig mit Schranke rechts hoch zur Altrauchburg, dann halbrechts bergab ein Karrenweg, dann halblinks bergauf Richtung Sonneneckgrat, dann scharf links ein Trail zum Sonneneckgrat (bergab locker fahrbar); man hält halblinks auf dem Schotterweg bergauf  nach ca. 1,5 km links auf einen Singletrail bergauf, der komplett am Grat des Sonnenecks entlang läuft  oben auf der Anhöhe angekommen kommt an eine Kreuzung, wo man sich links und dann gleich wieder rechts hält; man fährt recht steil einen verblockten unscheinbaren Karrenweg bergauf, der bald wieder zum Trail wird  immer auf diesem Singletrail bleiben; Länge ca. 7 km - man kommt nach ca. 6 km Gratweg an eine Lichtung und fährt weiter geradeaus Richtung Wald  bzw. Aussichtspunkt Weilerle (Alternativ: rechts ab Richtung Hub)  nach dem Wald fährt man bergab und mündet an einen Asphaltweg, den man rechts bergab fährt  man fährt unter der B 12 durch und kommt später nach Moos  in Moos links ab Richtung Waltrams, dann 2x geradeaus halten und dann rechts ab Richtung Rochuskapelle, Grillplatz bzw. Hauchenberg (man sieht schon den Einschnitt des Waldstückes am Hauchenberg, wo die Drachenflieger starten; rechts davon kommt man später raus)  an der Rochuskapelle kurz steiler, dann am Grillplatz am Waldrand vorbei und rein in den Wald  ersten Wegabzweig liegen lassen und geradeaus fahren, später der Strasse, die zum Schotterweg übergeht links bergauf folgen  an der nächsten Kreuzung nach rechts recht steil bergauf, dann die nächste links und weiter bergauf  ich glaube, dann die zweite Möglichkeit rechts (an der 1.Möglichkeit steht ein Schild, das geradeaus Hauchenberg anzeigt)  man folgt diesem Weg, bis dieser richtig steil nach links zieht (geradeaus ein verwachsener Karrenweg), fast oben angekommen und vermutlich mit recht hohem Puls nach rechts auf einen Trail, der auf den Grat des Hauchenbergs führt  man fährt auf dem Grat links (zur Zeit dürften die Viehgatter alle offen sein) und kommt an der Startrampe für Drachenflieger vorbei  immer auf diesem Gratweg bleiben  man kommt irgendwann an einem Bildstock mit Bank vorbei, wo man rechts Richtung Diepolz abzweigen kann, bleibt aber immer geradeaus, nach dem Bildstock erst auf dem wunderschönen Trail bergauf, dann eben  man überquert aus dem Wald kommend eine Wiese (aus dem Wald kommend ein Gatter) und fährt in den nächsten Wald rein (nächstes Gatter)  dort erst eben dem Singletrail mit Wurzeln folgen dann links halten und den orangenen Markierungen an den Bäumen bergab folgen  man kommt hoffentlich begeistert aus dem Wald, geht durch ein Gatter und fährt die Wiese bergab  unten trifft man auf einen Schotterweg, dem man rechts folgt und zwar bis zu einer Schranke  dort dann halblinks durch ein Gatter und am Zaun, der dann linker Hand liegt, die Wiese Richtung Waldrand überqueren  am Waldrand gehts links bergab, unten dann wieder ein Gatter  durch dieses Gatter, man steht jetzt auf einem Schotterweg, wo man geradeaus wieder durch ein Gatter geht (nicht links und auch nicht wieder rechts leicht bergauf); man sieht von dieser Stelle ein weiteres rotes Gatter am Waldrand  in Richtung Waldrand fahren (Schotter), dann links durch das Gatter  nach dem Gatter gehts rechts Richtung Stoffelberg, man hält sich aber links Richtung Waldgrotte  man fährt oder trägt durch diese Waldgrotte (Marienstatue) und folgt dem Singletrail bergab in 2 Serpentinen  dann rauscht man am Berg entlang nach unten und fährt unten zwischen den Bäumen im Slalom  unten kommt man auf einen Schotterweg, den man nicht links fährt, sondern man bleibt geradeaus, der breite Weg wird gleich wieder zum Singlewaldtrail  kurze Zeit später kommt man auf einen gut befestigten Schotterweg, dem man links bergab folgt  dieser Weg wird später wieder asphaltiert und führt durch Waltrams (zur Erinnerung: vorhin lag hier der Abzweig Richtung Hauchenberg)  in Moos links halten und bis nach Weitnau fahren  in Weitnau Zentrum links hoch und dann parallel zur Fahrstraße auf einem asphaltierten Weg (erst durchs Wohngebiet) bleiben  man kommt an einer Fabrik vorbei und bleibt stets  parallel zur B 12  wenn dieser Weg nach rechts Richtung B 12 zieht links halten (wenn man unten an der Strasse rauskommt, ist man schon zu weit gefahren)  man kommt schließlich nach Seltmanns und fährt dort links Richtung Sibratshofen  durch Sibratshofen durch, am Ortsende an der Kreuzung geradeaus, also nicht links Richtung Missen  ca. 150 m nach der Kreuzung rechts ab Richtung Unterried  an der nächsten Kreuzung rechts, dann geradeaus (links gehts nach Unterried)  am Ortseingang Oberried rechts und dann immer Richtung Waldrand halten  am Waldrand links und dann immer links halten bis man an eine Lichtung kommt, dort rechts (links gehts Richtung Iberg) Richtung Riedholzer Kugel  man fährt bergauf durch den Wald und kommt wieder an eine Lichtung  von dort fährt man den Wiesentrail (mittlerer schmaler Weg) halblinks bergauf Richtung Kugel, oben kommt man an der Skihütte raus  hinter der Skihütte gehen zwei schöne Singletrails ab  wir nehmen den linken Trail stets bergab  ganz unten trifft dieser Trail (am Ortseingang Riedholz) auf die Fahrstraße, der man stets Richtung Großholzleute folgt  in Großholzleute rechts Richtung Parkplatz.

Viel Spass beim Fahren - wer diese Tour gefahren ist bitte auch Fehler in der Beschreibung rückmelden und rückmelden, wei ihr die Tour gefunden habt!!


----------



## scooter_werner (7. November 2004)

Hab mir jetzt das erste Mal die Karte angeschaut und jetzt hab ich ne ganz gute Vorstellung wo die Tour lang läuft. Ist ja gar nicht so weit weg - da kann ich ja von daheim los fahren   . Am besten fahr ich wohl über Hellengerst nach Moos ab und steig dort in die Tour ein. 

Ob ich bei dem Wetter momentan in absehbarer Zeit Lust dazu hab ist allerdings fraglich


----------



## kamikater (7. November 2004)

> Ob ich bei dem Wetter momentan in absehbarer Zeit Lust dazu hab ist allerdings fraglich


Das Problem dürften eher die nassen Wurzeln sein. Der Sonneckgrat und der Trail von der Riedholzer Kugel dürften bei dieser Witterung nur mit sehr viel Mut zur Lücke fahrbar sein. Aber ansonsten schein mir die Tour auf den ersten Blick recht gut   Ich kenne die meisten Teilabschnitte, aber als zusammenhängende Tour bin ich die Strecke noch nicht gefahren! Ganz sicher ein Muss für die nächste Saison!


----------



## strohistyle (7. November 2004)

Stimme völlig zu, die Trails sind alle verwurzelt. Also nass nicht ohne. 

Man sollte die Tour aber dann fahren, wenn die Viehzäune noch nicht aufgebaut sind. Das betrifft aber nur den Abschnitt am Hauchenberg. Weder am Sonneneck, noch an der Riedholzer Kugel gibt es Weidezäune.


----------



## kamikater (7. November 2004)

> Weder am Sonneneck, noch an der Riedholzer Kugel gibt es Weidezäune



Wie fährst denn du den Sonneck-Grat?   Da hats doch einen Weidezaun nach dem anderen.


----------



## strohistyle (7. November 2004)

Ok, hast Recht. Korrigiere, selbst an der Riedholzer Kugel hats Weidezäune. Allerdings recht wenige. Der Sonneneckgrat hat im Vergleich zum Hauchenberg aber recht wenige, da weniger Wiesenfläche und mehr Wald. So weit zumindest meine Erinnerung. Vielleicht sollt ich mal wieder die Tour fahren ??


----------



## scooter_werner (9. November 2004)

kamikater schrieb:
			
		

> @scooterwerner
> Echt gut beschrieben die Tour. Obwohl ich viel in dieser Gegend fahre, den Kalbsang-Tobel kenn ich auch noch nicht!
> Wenn Du am Blender beim Sendeturm hinten rum den schmalen Weg zu einem Weidegatter fährst und dann weiter bis zu einer Wiese und dort den Trampelpfad links und dann rechts weiter Ri. Haus am Blender kommst du zu einem netten Trail, der ganz in der Nähe des von dir beschriebenen Abzweiges zu dem Weg nach Notzen rauskommt. Unbedingt ausprobieren!
> 
> Gruß Kamikater



Da wollt ich noch was dazu schreiben:
Meinst Du den Weg (Trampelpfad) der an der Wiese entlang geht wo das Gipfelkreuz steht? Abfahrt steil über einige Wurzeln und kleinere Stufen, dann durch eine Art Hohlweg, dann scharf Rechts bis zum Gatter? Wenn ja, den kenn ich!   Da hab ich mir im Sommer bei ner Abfahrt die Hand gebrochen


----------



## kamikater (10. November 2004)

> Meinst Du den Weg (Trampelpfad) der an der Wiese entlang geht wo das Gipfelkreuz steht? Abfahrt steil über einige Wurzeln und kleinere Stufen, dann durch eine Art Hohlweg, dann scharf Rechts bis zum Gatter? Wenn ja, den kenn ich!



So wie du den beschreibst, müßte das der Weg sen, den ich meine. War ne zeitlang durch üble Querrinnen ziemlich schlecht zu fahren, die haben sich inzwischen aber etwas "geglättet".  Hoffentlich ist deine Hand wieder ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (10. November 2004)

kamikater schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist deine Hand wieder ok!


Der geht's bestens. Zwei Wochen Gips. 4 Tage später bin ich schon die 24h in München gefahren.


----------



## strohistyle (16. November 2004)

Das Wetter ist doch gerade   . Hat jemand von euch den Tourenvorschlag nachgefahren?


----------



## scooter_werner (16. November 2004)

Leider momentan wegen Bewerbungsstress noch keine Zeit gehabt. Am WE gings wahrscheinlich.


----------



## strohistyle (17. November 2004)

dann bin ich ja gespannt


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (17. November 2004)

strohistyle schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich ja gespannt


Ich auch !


----------



## strohistyle (20. November 2004)

Wollte am Donnerstag (abends) ne kleine Tour auf den Hauchenberg machen. War stockdunkel, Stirnlampe notwendig und das Ganze dann doch irgendwie nicht so gelungen. 
Ich habe die Zufahrt über Weitnau gewählt und zwar Richtung Jägersteig haltend. Da auf meiner gewählten Auffahrt die Forstarbeiten wohl am Laufen sind, könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie der Weg aussah. Reine Schlammschlacht, sehr schwierig zu fahren (zu schieben) und zudem weiter oben noch Schnee. Bin dann entnervt umgekehrt.   
Bergauf sollte man zur Zeit sehr gut befestigte Schotterwege wählen. Wie´s dann oben am Schwarzen Grat, am Sonneneck oder am Hauchenberg aussieht ? - vermutlich nicht ganz einfache Fahrbedingungen: sehr nass, Schnee, weicher und tiefer Untergrund.


----------



## scooter_werner (20. November 2004)

Fällt aus wegen isnich!


----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2004)

oooch mensch - und ich hab mich so angestrengt und mein Winterrad zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (20. November 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> oooch mensch - und ich hab mich so angestrengt und mein Winterrad zusammengeschraubt



Ja grüss dich,

schön geworden, dein neues Stück!  
Habe gesehen du hast Spikes drauf. Was sind das denn für welche ??
Habe mein Winterrad auch wieder reanimiert und letzte Woche durch den Kempter Wald getrieben...






Habe mich auch auf radeln dieses Wochenende gefreut, allerdings können wir das bei dem Schnee vergessen.  

Vielleicht klappt es nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (21. November 2004)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja grüss dich,
> 
> schön geworden, dein neues Stück!
> Habe gesehen du hast Spikes drauf. Was sind das denn für welche ??
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

vorne Nokian Extreme 296 - hinten Nokian WXC300 (vergleichsweise leichter Faltreifen), dem fehlen aufgrund ziemlich harter Fahrweise des Vorbesitzers zwar die Hälfte der Spikes, hab diese aber noch nie richtig vermisst, hält trotzdem bärig 

irgendwann sieht man sich schon noch...
nächste Woche sind z.B. die Bergfilmtage in Immenstadt (IG Klettern Allgäu) - am Freitag wird u.a. auch der Heckmair A'cross (der bergauf-bergab Film) gezeigt
http://www.ig-klettern-allgaeu.de/film.html


----------



## scooter_werner (23. November 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwann sieht man sich schon noch...
> nächste Woche sind z.B. die Bergfilmtage in Immenstadt (IG Klettern Allgäu) - am Freitag wird u.a. auch der Heckmair A'cross (der bergauf-bergab Film) gezeigt
> http://www.ig-klettern-allgaeu.de/film.html



Hätte ich mir auch gern angeschaut, aber da hab ich ein Verbandsspiel


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (29. November 2004)

@ Martin
Hatte an dem Abend Stammtisch! Sorry!

@alle Allgäuer:
lest doch mal hier .
Können die Allgäuer das auch ?? Schlage eine Tour mit Ende am kemptner Weihnachtsmarkt am 5.12 vor ??
Natürlich auch mit Zipfelmütze!! ---PM --??


----------



## scooter_werner (30. November 2004)

Ich wär dabei! Zipfelmütze werd ich mir besorgen!


----------



## nimmersatt (30. November 2004)

das ist Sonntag, oder? wenn's in meinen Terminplatz reinpasst - bin zum Essen eingeladen und hab erst nachmittags Zeit...


----------



## molotov (21. November 2011)

strohistyle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mit folgender Beschreibung etwas anfangen. Habe mich heute mal hingesetzt und aus dem Kopf heraus versucht, eine schöne Tour zusammenzustellen.
> 
> Besonderheiten der Tour:
> ...



Sehr geil!
War gestern unterwegs, bin nicht sicher ob ich die Tour in allen Einzelheiten genau so gefahren bin, aber im großen und ganzen hats viel Spaß gemacht. 
Danke für die Beschreibung!
Wenn gewünscht kann ich nen GPS-Track hochladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (21. November 2011)

molotov schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> War gestern unterwegs, bin nicht sicher ob ich die Tour in allen Einzelheiten genau so gefahren bin, aber im großen und ganzen hats viel Spaß gemacht.
> Danke für die Beschreibung!
> Wenn gewünscht kann ich nen GPS-Track hochladen!




Hallo molotov,

Ich wäre an den Daten interessiert !

Viele Grüße von BC nach MBC !


----------



## molotov (21. November 2011)

http://www.mapmytracks.com/explore/activity/324421
Juhu, jetzt sieht jeder wie ich mich da hoch gequält habe und wie langsam ich war, GPX-Download ist über die Schaltfläche Actions-->Export möglich.

@baraber, falls du Interesse an gemeinsamem Fahren hast melde dich.


----------



## trhaflhow (28. November 2011)

Wohne in Lindenberg ( zumindest an 3tagen die Woche)
Wurde gerne die Tour mal Nachfahren .
Bin ich nur zu blöd oder kann ich bei dem Link nichts fürs garmin downloaden


----------



## molotov (29. November 2011)

Download geht nur über die Desktopversion der Seite. Dann aber wie oben beschrieben. Auf den Button Actions und dann Export. Da müsste es auch eine Garminversion geben. 

Bin die Tour am Sonntag gleich nochmal gefahren. Diesmal habe ich am Sonneck Grat abgekürzt. Und bin am Abzweig des Oberallgäuer Rundwanderwegnwch Weitnau abgebogen. Der Weg ist auch gut fahrbar. An der Kugel bin ich den rechten Trail gefahren, nicht ganz so wurzelig wie der linken. Man kommt zweimal auf eine Forststraße, beim ersten mal fast geradeaus drüber. Beim zweiten mal halblinks,(Schild Straße endet nach 500 Meter), dann wieder rechts in den Wald, sieht aus wie mit Forstmaschinen befahren, nach einigen Metern kommt nochmal eine Markierung (schwarzer oder blauer runder punkt) man kommt am Lift raus. Ab über die Wiese nach unten;-)


----------



## trhaflhow (29. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## madglobal (21. September 2017)

strohistyle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte man etwas Konstruktives (statt nur Fragen zu stellen) beitragen. Wie wärs mit ner Liste schöner Trails/MTB-Touren im Westallgäu. Für den Osten gibt es ja bereits den Moser.
> 
> Das kann ich empfehlen:
> ...




Hallo,
komme aus dem Norden und bin am WE in eurer Gegend, würde die Tour gerne nachfahren. Habe ein Garmin, könntest du mir die tour als GPX zur Verfügung stellen ? 
Gerne an [email protected]
Danke


----------



## beuze1 (21. September 2017)

madglobal schrieb:


> bin am WE in eurer Gegend,



Wenn Du an der Argen fahren möchtest, ich hätte Sonntag vermutlich Zeit.



Montag:
war wohl nicht soooo wichtig.


----------

